# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Sydgroup? Fake Or Not

## BenRosenblum

Alright i got this test from mexico, im eharing now that alot of this **** going around is counterfeited. is this true? should i even waste my time injecting myself with teh cahnce that this is bunk gear. Ive also read that sydgroup is legit and has always been, anyone got any opinions or recently taken sydgroup or on it, need help ASAP

----------


## Jdawg50

Garbage bro, I had a bunch a while back and it did not work bro. Nice packaging though

----------


## Imdealnjuice

i had a buddy on syd group cyp just like in the picture and he fell in love with it.

----------


## BenRosenblum

how long ago did he take it or have ity

----------


## Tazwell

i have the same stuff i was wondering if it was real too, the experation date was left blank. any advice?

----------


## kubano28

> Garbage bro, I had a bunch a while back and it did not work bro. Nice packaging though



on what do u base ur self ??????,i had a many of those and they were legit.Bros here ask question and i think they want and answer base on some facts not bullshiit opinions ,they are underthose many times and maybe some out there in the market are fake ,but they r most of the time legit not the same quality than other human gear but they do work in most cases,no flame bro just my .02

----------


## kubano28

> i have the same stuff i was wondering if it was real too, the experation date was left blank. any advice?



about expiration date been blank  :What?:  ,i wouldnt touch those bro

----------


## Jdawg50

> on what do u base ur self ??????,i had a many of those and they were legit.Bros here ask question and i think they want and answer base on some facts not bullshiit opinions ,they are underthose many times and maybe some out there in the market are fake ,but they r most of the time legit not the same quality than other human gear but they do work in most cases,no flame bro just my .02


Listen smart guy, he asked for opinions and I gave mine, now shut the hell up OK!? I took some for a 12 week cycle and it sucked ass. I had the exact same ones. Based on this expereince I have gone to totally UG gear. I will never use Mex gear again.. its all crap.  :Yellow Confused:   :Frown:

----------


## kubano28

> Listen smart guy, he asked for opinions and I gave mine, now shut the hell up OK!? I took some for a 12 week cycle and it sucked ass. I had the exact same ones. Based on this expereince I have gone to totally UG gear. I will never use Mex gear again.. its all crap.


  :LOL:  sure ,im all quiet now,too bad it dint do sh!t to u maybe u were shooting on the head,just joking bro  :LOL:  I also used them, and a couples of my boys and we did get good results from it ,but there r fakes out there ,then again is always a good idea to go UG

----------


## justincredible

I had pretty good results with their EQ, but that was a while back. I think they're a bit underdosed, but everything is, unless you make it yourself.

----------


## billy_ba

used syd group cyp and eq in my last cycle and it was legit

----------


## statuZ

/bump

----------


## maxex

i have syd eq, i dont care if its fake or not , i paid for it im taking it

----------


## statuZ

> i have syd eq, i dont care if its fake or not , i paid for it im taking it


hopefully it works, mine didnt.

----------


## gppower

I'd stay away rom Sydgroup. Some of their gear, even if legit, is just plain oil...

----------


## BenRosenblum

since when has sydgroup started amking fake ****? and getting counterfeited

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

> i have syd eq, i dont care if its fake or not , i paid for it im taking it



Thats just stupid..

----------


## maxex

> Thats just stupid..


I think thats a stupid response. If it looks real, taste real and i already paid for it im gonna try it. Tell me whats so stupid about that. If it doesnt work it doesnt work.

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

> I think thats a stupid response. If it looks real, taste real and i already paid for it im gonna try it. Tell me whats so stupid about that. If it doesnt work it doesnt work.


Taste test? Your a moron, no such thing..especially with oils. That is by no means a way to test something to see if its real. Syd Group is garbage, its for animals. Not human grade!

----------


## wrstlr69sdnl

IMO i know alot fo people here where i live and on alot of other boards that have tryed syd gear and have gotten good results from it not the best gear but its desent there is worse out there. IMO try see how it is and tell us the results when your done with the cycle

----------


## spkmania

my g/f used their primo for 10 weeks and got great results, i've heard others aren't as happy with it, though. it's underdosed from what i understand.

----------


## BenRosenblum

> my g/f used their primo for 10 weeks and got great results, i've heard others aren't as happy with it, though. it's underdosed from what i understand.


how long ago did your g/f get ti adn use it. Im still debating wheter i shoudl take it or not, i think ia m ill let you guys know the results adn determine if syd group is legit or not

----------


## spkmania

> how long ago did your g/f get ti adn use it. Im still debating wheter i shoudl take it or not, i think ia m ill let you guys know the results adn determine if syd group is legit or not


she just finished a cycle about a month ago.

----------


## maxex

> Taste test? Your a moron, no such thing..especially with oils. That is by no means a way to test something to see if its real. Syd Group is garbage, its for animals. Not human grade!


Its a figure of speech genius. Calm down , take a deep breath, dont get urself all worked up im sorry that u lost sleep over this.

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

So taste test is a figure of speech? You probably did taste it. Comments like that should be kept to yourself. If your trying to be funny, your not..

----------


## maxex

> So taste test is a figure of speech? You probably did taste it. Comments like that should be kept to yourself. If your trying to be funny, your not..


 "If your trying to br funny, your not.."<<<<<<< That was shrewd! Will I ever be as tough and as cool as you?

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

> "If your trying to br funny, your not.."<<<<<<< That was shrewd! Will I ever be as tough and as cool as you?


Youll NEVER be as cool as me. Keep using your dog grade pharmacueticals..Bark! Bark!

----------


## maxex

[QUOTE=XWhiteDenali]Youll NEVER be as cool as me. Keep using your dog grade pharmacueticals..Bark! Bark![/QUOTE

Listen bro, its ok, you dont have to keep putting down other people and make smart ass remarks to make yourself feel better. There are people out there you can talk too who deal with low self-esteem issues such as yours.
Dont take this as a flame but i can help you find a good counseler. I really feel for you and ur problem but dont take it out on the thread.

----------


## wrestler152

i know this is a old thread. Just curious if anyone has any new opinions on syd group

----------


## IBdmfkr

QV or sydgroup? Which one do you guys prefer???

----------


## wrestler152

i say qv. I have done both. I bitched on here last year about syd group but decided to give it another try. Week 4 of cycle and not real impressed again.

----------


## itsdarock

> i say qv. I have done both. I bitched on here last year about syd group but decided to give it another try. Week 4 of cycle and not real impressed again.


when you used sydgroup did you use their boldenone 200? I just got a vial and checked previous threads, and looks real. haven't used it yet.

----------

